

How Twitter makes me feel sometimes - alex-warren
http://alexwarren.co.uk/2013/07/30/how-twitter-makes-me-feel-sometimes/

======
fsdfsf
Me and my friends laugh at Twitter and Facebook people and their constant need
for approval and attention.

Just putting it out here in case it helps you see that there is plenty of
people who is not on those networks for the very reasons you describe in your
blog.

There is something very sick about this whole thing.

~~~
alex-warren
You're right. It's easy to forget how small a percentage of people actually
use Twitter in the first place - but they often seem like they perceive
themselves to be representative of everybody else. (Or worse, more important
and "influential")

